
How I, a designer, learned to code and release a native OS X app in 4 months - moonlighter
https://medium.com/ios-os-x-development/how-i-a-designer-learned-to-code-and-released-an-app-in-4-months-219d7c1b8df1#.dv3t8aqvy
======
siquick
Looks pretty useful, thanks.

------
alexkavon
Pff, you?! A mere designer, program anything?! HERESY I SAY!

